# 7 month old Miko



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I think these stacks are probably some of the better ones I've done (and my girlfriend taking better angles) and Miko pretty much "gets it." I haven't posted much on Miko lately, but he's doing good. Working on his CGC, but his main problem is he has to greet other dogs. Welp, here he is. Someone mentioned to me his upper arm being short, any thoughts on that too? Thanks and any critiques or compliments are welcome.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

I know next to nothing. But does he have a strip of waviness down his back. Panzer's starting to do that and I just notice yesterday how his sides are getting that tan line behind the elbow up to his back. I swear it happens overnight! I think Miko's cute, though!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yup! He's had that wavy strip along his back since maybe around 3.5-4 months I think? But yeah, you're right, it was pretty much overnight. I miss puppy Miko. =/ My next puppy, I swear I'm buying a camcorder.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very young male with a flat withers, fairly nice topline, though I am trying to decide if his croup is flat or it is the hair at the base of his tail that is making it look flat.







Sufficient angluation in front and, yes, he has a rather short upper arm. Good angluation in rear with good bone. I would like to see tighter feet. Very dark face and dark eyes.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok since I'm not a breeder or dog-show-er type person I will only say that I think your Miko is gorgeous







I giggled at the frontal face close-up - something about it struck me as so cute!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthVery young male with a flat withers, fairly nice topline, though I am trying to decide if his croup is flat or it is the hair at the base of his tail that is making it look flat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that. He definitely has a short upper arm, but I love his rear. He's really pretty.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

"Mikko" from MI. say's Good Looking!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthVery young male with a flat withers, fairly nice topline, though I am trying to decide if his croup is flat or it is the hair at the base of his tail that is making it look flat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the critique! It might be his hair, as his fur is really wavy and longer along his spine. and in pictures, often times throws off what he looks like in person. Or it could very well be his croup (never knew exactly how croups are supposed to look). Is there anything that might change with age or is this all pretty much how he'll stay?


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomOk since I'm not a breeder or dog-show-er type person I will only say that I think your Miko is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! Me too. I don't know what it is about that picture but it made me laugh when I looked at it too.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

His basic structure will not change, but he will gain some withers. Road work and swimming will add muscle as he matures.


----------

